# Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...



## SANDEID-SOHN (12. Februar 2008)

Ich suche für einen Vermieter in Norwegen ein Echolot, das er den Mietern seines Hauses anbieten kann ... 

Sollte mobil sein. Habt Ihr Ideen / Erfahrungen ???

Gruß Kevin


----------



## STAN (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

Na was will er denn ausgeben? #cDenke wird evtl. was für Festeinbau? Oder vermietet er im Fjord eher ne kleinere Fischkutsche wo es dann portabel sein soll?

Die Portabel-Version wird aber teurer. Fang bitte bloß nicht mit der "Fish-Easy"-Brigade an, da machen seine Gäste nur lange Gesichter. :v Die steigen nämlich schon bei 100-150 m aus. Da bestimmt Tiefen von 200 m und mehr unter realen Bedingunen erreichbar sein sollen, schau mal nach einem Gerät mit 4000 W Spitzensendeleistung. Will keine Schleichwerbung machen, also alle Hersteller haben was passendes im Programm. Ruf einfach mal nen Fachverkäufer an (z. B. Schlageter oder Stollenwerk oder ... andere Händler - jetz mach ich ja doch Schleichwerbung!). Da wird dir geholfen. #6


----------



## SANDEID-SOHN (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

Also, Tiefen von 200m sind schon anzustreben. Am liebsten eine "portable" Version, da dort mehrere Boote zur Verfügung stehen ...  Mir schwebt eine Lösung vor, das Echolot und Akku in einem Gehäuse untergebracht sind ...  Gruß Kevin


----------



## Jirko (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

hallo kevin #h

schreib mal was zu der lage der häuser, die "dein" vermieter vermietet :m... oder am besten gleich mal den fjord / die küstenregion... dann können wir ja mal luschern, um welche tiefenbereiche es sich handelt und dann kann man auch gezieltere tipps geben, weist #h


----------



## SANDEID-SOHN (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

Hi !  Es geht um den Sandeid-/ Vinda-/ Krossfjord ... 1 Autostunde östlich von Haugesund !  Danke !  KEvin


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

was die Geräte ansich angeht kann man sich ja mal beraten lassen .... sooo viele bessere kommen da nicht in Frage weil man sicher etwas nemr Sendeleistung braucht ....
von Lowrance das X-85 oder das X-135 oder das X-91 z.B.
entweder ne portable Version mitkaufen, oder hier mal im board nach Anleitungen gucken wie man sich das mit nem Alu-Koffer und ner kleinen Gel-Batterie in Verbindung mit ner Geberstange oder Saugnapfhalter selber leicht bauen kann ....


----------



## utzel (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

Also für diese Ecke würde ich schon ein Leistungsstarkes Lot mit einer hohen Sendeleistung vorziehen. 
Ich denke da an Lowrance x-136 DF oder Humminbird 727. 
Alles andere darunter wäre am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## eifelrolli (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

Habe ein EAGLE X71, bekomme im März ein neues Gerät und werden dann mein bisheriges
Echolot verkaufen.
Wenn Du Interesse hast, kannst Du Dich melden.


----------



## Picasso71 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

HAllo ich hätte unter Umständen auch noch ein Lowrance-x135 zu verkaufen komplett mit Alukoffer.. also akku rein und es kann losgehen)

Greats to all picasso


----------



## Bald Patch (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

Hallo Picasso 71,

was soll das Teil denn kosten?

MfG

Uwe


----------



## Picasso71 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

also Vorstellungen liegen bei 350 euro komplett mit koffer ..


----------



## Henryhst (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot gesucht ...*

http://stores.ebay.de/haag-shop_Ech...W0QQcolZ2QQdirZ1QQfsubZ13720626QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Schöner shop habe ich mein echolot auch her.


----------

